# Dependent pass



## Nosh if

Hi, my husband has a pep and I got a dependent pass,moving from Canada.is it easy to get an loc for getting a job in Singapore.are there any hurdles while on dependent pass.i am a business analyst in the banking sector what are the prospects


----------



## simonsays

Nosh_If: for some reason, MOM is not so reluctant to issue LOCs for DP holders.

However, if you qualify, you may be able to get a EP under your name itself. After all, larger companies are not bothered about the EP process, unlike smaller companies.

For prospects, do a search of the job openings on Google, and you can have some idea.


----------



## Gwen McPherson

Nosh if said:


> Hi, my husband has a pep and I got a dependent pass,moving from Canada.is it easy to get an loc for getting a job in Singapore.are there any hurdles while on dependent pass.i am a business analyst in the banking sector what are the prospects


My husband also holds a PEP and I am on the dependent pass. I do not have problems getting LOCs. We have been here for two years and I have switched jobs-thus getting two LOC consecutively without issues. 
The hurdle is getting the job, so I used to let potential employers know about my work status because employers can judge by the candidate's name whether you are a local or a foreigner. However, I find that in smaller firms in Singapore, employers do not have a clue about the PEP. The previous firm I worked for, didn't even know that as a dependent, I was entitled to work. 
Also be aware of the difference in employment law here. Interviewers may ask awkward questions such as " do you have kids", "what does your husband do?" Questions that have no relevance to the job that you are applying to.


----------



## Nosh if

*re*



Gwen McPherson said:


> My husband also holds a PEP and I am on the dependent pass. I do not have problems getting LOCs. We have been here for two years and I have switched jobs-thus getting two LOC consecutively without issues.
> The hurdle is getting the job, so I used to let potential employers know about my work status because employers can judge by the candidate's name whether you are a local or a foreigner. However, I find that in smaller firms in Singapore, employers do not have a clue about the PEP. The previous firm I worked for, didn't even know that as a dependent, I was entitled to work.
> Also be aware of the difference in employment law here. Interviewers may ask awkward questions such as " do you have kids", "what does your husband do?" Questions that have no relevance to the job that you are applying to.


Thank you for your reply. Can you please elaborate more on employment law.When interviewers ask awkward questions what should we say


----------



## simonsays

Gwen McPherson said:


> Also be aware of the difference in employment law here. Interviewers may ask awkward questions such as " do you have kids", "what does your husband do?" Questions that have no relevance to the job that you are applying to.


I dont' agree with you that these are not relevant .. I was talking to our HR (yes, our company has a head count of over 1,000) and she was like "if they have kids, means they will not work for US time zone projects - considering they will want to get back home .. and often may call in late for mornings .. "

Well, this is Singapore and not PC Europe / US .. 

Oh, for the question of the husband, well, obvious - your pass is tied to your husband .. and if he gets out - you too go .. 

And more than that, sometimes it is just idle questions, mean no harm .. 

As per law, there is nothing that says they must not ask such questions .. or says they must ask 'em .. 

Welcome to Singapore ..


----------



## Gwen McPherson

Nosh if said:


> Thank you for your reply. Can you please elaborate more on employment law.When interviewers ask awkward questions what should we say


In NZ, employers are not allowed to discriminate against age, race, marital status, religious affiliation, sexual orientation and more....

The same applies in SINGAPORE, however, it is not practiced. Depending on how much you want the job-I generally say that the question is not relevant to my performance or the role.

You will be better to apply for Multi National Corporations in Singapore that have better HR department and know what they are doing. 

Depending on your skills, and sector that you used to work in, sometimes it can be tough finding the right job. 

I worked for 8 months in an suitable job and firm and it was most dissatisfying. 
Currently I work part-time and choose the assignments that I take.


----------



## simonsays

Gwen McPherson said:


> In NZ, employers are not allowed to discriminate against age, race, marital status, religious affiliation, sexual orientation and more....


As I said, this is Singapore / Asia .. 

I used to work for a company, yes, an MNC, the big boss - British, refused to have a female PA .. what can you do ? Sue him ?? 



> You will be better to apply for Multi National Corporations in Singapore that have better HR department and know what they are doing.


Well, you maybe a bit surprised that even in MNCs, most, if not all of the HR are local staff - no offense ..


----------



## Gwen McPherson

ecureilx said:


> I dont' agree with you that these are not relevant .. I was talking to our HR (yes, our company has a head count of over 1,000) and she was like "if they have kids, means they will not work for US time zone projects - considering they will want to get back home .. and often may call in late for mornings .. "
> 
> Well, this is Singapore and not PC Europe / US ..
> 
> Oh, for the question of the husband, well, obvious - your pass is tied to your husband .. and if he gets out - you too go ..
> 
> And more than that, sometimes it is just idle questions, mean no harm ..
> 
> As per law, there is nothing that says they must not ask such questions .. or says they must ask 'em ..
> 
> Welcome to Singapore ..


Actually it is stated in the employment guideline back in 2007 regarding discrimination. 
It is not about being PC, it is about being professional and polite. There are other ways of asking those questions. For example, this role requires you to work to the US time zone, would you have any issue with that? Regarding the issue of husband, what the husband does for a living has no relevance to the spouse's capabilities-so if the employer is concerned about how long the person would stay, you can simply ask-how long is the dependent pass valid for. Anyway, there is no way to predict how long a person would stay with the employer. The employee can resign at any time during the employment.
As for calling late in the morning-that is a big assumption. 
Someone once lost his job over making such big assumption about women in the workforce. Women are just as hard working as men.


----------



## simonsays

Gwen McPherson said:


> ... *Regarding the issue of husband, what the husband does for a living has no relevance to the spouse's capabilities-so if the employer is concerned about how long the person would stay, you can simply ask-how long is the dependent pass valid for. ... ..*.


You are missing the point .. a few companies are more than a bit jittery over employing those on DP and placing them on important positions, specially where training is required .. since they are totally tied to the Main EP holder's pass.

I know that much, because, recently when Barcap decided to send back a dozen of their people here, along with them went their spouses and one of the spouse was working for a company I know of .. they were sort of swearing never to employ spouses of foreign bank staff, considering the foreign banks have been hiring and firing expats like nobody's business .. unless the spouse agrees to get her own EP ... It is about Risk management ..

It becomes a bit more scary, especially in view of recent EP renewals being rejected by MOM .. for those on P1 or P2 as well ..


----------

